# Machining Straight-edges



## Richard King 2 (Dec 30, 2019)

I sold some of my 24" camel-back Straight-edges to some students attending the Florida Scraping Seminar and they asked Adam Booth or his You Tube name is Abom79 ,  and Keith Rucker of Vintage Machinery to mill and grind one.  Adam does model HK-24 that is a lightweight model we use on Lathe beds and a HKA-24 we use on flat ways with dovetails.  He does them on his 36" G&E Metal shaper and shows how he sets it up and shows speeds and feeds.

YouTube 
and   YouTube 

 Keith Rucker mills and grinds a HKA-24.  Pretty interesting.   Keith  who now makes his own 9 to 12" models too.  YouTube 
and  grinding  YouTube 
Keiths small camel backs.  YouTube 

Both Adam and Keith have a number of great shows on machining and scraping.  Both will be attending my Florida class we are having in 2 weeks in Santa Rosa Beach.  It should be fun plus it is freezing up here in Minnesota.    Keith is rebuilding a Vintage New Haven Planer too, so check out his You Tube info. 

I have my straight-edges in stock.  PM for prices.  Rich


----------

